
Google Isn't Playing Games with New Chip - cjdrake
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-isnt-playing-games-with-new-chip-1463597820
======
pella
no paywall :"Google Isn't Playing Games With New Chip"

May 18, 2016, 03:11:00 PM EDT By Dow Jones Business News

[http://www.nasdaq.com/article/google-isnt-playing-games-
with...](http://www.nasdaq.com/article/google-isnt-playing-games-with-new-
chip-20160518-00919)

------
dicroce
The article doesn't mention this, but I'm curious if this chip accelerates
training or nn forward computation?

------
lu5t
paywalls suck

~~~
btilly
There is discussion about a better article, with no paywall, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11724763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11724763).

